# deeper water anchoring



## handfull (May 8, 2009)

Would like to hear from some that anchor in deeper water. I lost my danforth knock-off anchor this past weekend and now looking at replacements. I never really liked the danforth because it seemed to slip a lot, even with 25' of 3/8 chain, oversized anchor, and at least 3:1 scope. Seemed like it just wouldn't hold well. So, I have a couple questions - what do you guys use to effectively anchor in 120-180'? Are the Fortress anchors really that much better than the basspro or other knock-offs? Boat is a 27' World Cat. Thanks for the help - want to get it right this time and get something that will stick solid.

Randy


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

A claw or plow anchor is the answer or if you are anchoring on sand. On the edge the only anchor to use is a rock anchor. You will loose any anchor except a rock anchor on the rocky edge. Josh on this forum makes Rock anchors if interested do a (Rock Anchor) search Hope this helps.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I switched a few years back from a Danforth style to a Lewmar Claw (Bruce knock off) that works wonders for me on my 36 YF, sets soo much faster and absolute than the Danforth style. I paid less than $70 for mine.

MSyellowfin


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

I recently lost my big ss plow anchor, in The Pass of all places, and boy that hurt. Replacement cost is almost three figures. But, to your question, the scope you mention is less than recommended. Of course it depends on wind and current, but the more scope, the better chance you have of holding. I have a windlass, Lewmar, and they brag about the ability to free the clutch to let the anchor descend quickly. However, this can allow the chain to foul the anchor. I have now tried to let the anchor hit first and hold onto it to see if it sets. For deep applications, a plow or Bruce or similar anchor seems best.


----------



## handfull (May 8, 2009)

30' of chain, 22lb bruce-style claw, ready to go. Not sure when I will get a chance to try it out, but will post results. Also welded up a nice rock anchor from rebar. Forgot to mention that I lost that one the next day, still not sure how that happened.....


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

When using the rock anchor in a rockey area you don't want to let too much line out at once. If you do what happens is the line will get between two rocks before the boat takes a strain and then the anchor might get drug between or under a ledge and be lost for sure:no:. after the anchor hits the bottom slowly let the boat drift and take the line out until you are where you want to be.:thumbup:


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have anchored in 300' deep water with a 13lb Danforth and 20 ft of chain. I routinely anchor on the edge (180-220ft) with the same 13 lb Danforth but now I have a shorter (10-12ft) very heavy chain. It is rare that I have an issue with the anchor not holding and I never use 3:1 more like 2:1 or 2.5:1. This is on a 21 foot boat.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Not sure if you guys do this or not, but if you attach the chain to the back of the anchor, then use zip ties to attached to the shackle at the top, ,then if it gets hung, you can break the zip ties and pull the anchor loose from the back most of the time.


----------



## Bonehead-GA (Nov 16, 2010)

We found a company. That makes a custom stainless claw anchor in middle Georgia. It has been a great anchor and well made.
L&S Tooling
478-230-0990
www.lstooling.com


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Use the claw style anchor with a heavy chain and hook it up the way Eastern Tackle is suggesting and you should be fine. I routinely anchored in 240ft and as deep as 450ft with this setup with no problems.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

1+ SL, OM and ET - 

I switched over to the large aluminum grapple - with 20 ft of 1/4 chain, and have anchored out to 350 ft. (with 600 ft 3/8 rode) - 

Holding a little tension as SL says helps two ways - keeps the chain/rode out of any large crevices, and keep the chain from tangling in the anchor on the drop.

And even a grapple can get hung - so the zipo ties ET & OM speak of help keep you from losing it all 

Bring a cheater steel pipe to bend back into shape 

The only down side is that I have been out deep in rough seas and lots of current and had trouble keeping on the hook- after a while the grapple bends open - But I probably should not have been out there on those days anyway


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

View attachment 13632


View attachment 13633


View attachment 13634


View attachment 13635


----------

